# Who's on my wireless network?



## Pierscoe1 (Aug 4, 2004)

How can I find out who is using my wireless network, and what they're doing??

I don't want to stop someone from using it, but I want to find out when they are using it (connecting to my wifi router), and if possible what they're doing...

Is this possible?

the only thing I've found is in the router config system where I can see a "DHCP Allocation Table".. which has the computer names of what's connected.. but I want more info..

are there any programs I can download that give me more info, and alerts, for example, of when someone's using my wireless network..

any help would be great!

thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You enable WPA (or at least WEP 128-bit) encryption. Then the people on your network are the ones to whom you gave the passphrase. You can ask them to let you know what they are doing and when they are doing it.

And, of course, before giving the passphrase to somebody, you will make sure they are OK under the terms of your ISP agreement and somebody whom you can trust.


----------



## Pierscoe1 (Aug 4, 2004)

that's not my point..

I want to know if there's a way of keeping track of peoples activities on my wireless network.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's a little extreme.

There are Network Monitors that can tell you whats going through your network. But as to see what they are doing, there is a program that allows you to direct connect to their machine. Other than that there's not much out there IMO


----------



## Pierscoe1 (Aug 4, 2004)

ok.. thanks.
where should I look for one of these 'network monitors' then?


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Ethereal ( http://www.ethereal.com ) will tell at a packet level what is happening on your network.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There is also Snort, which is primarily a Linux program, but there is a Windows version too. Pretty decent too, but a pain to set up.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Pierscoe1 said:


> that's not my point..
> 
> I want to know if there's a way of keeping track of peoples activities on my wireless network.


Why not just keep them out! Use MAC filter and only allow those listed to access the network. When we first set up our network we only had one machine that was wireless and before I learned how to set up the MAC filter, we had a Toshiba that would periodically pop up on the network - absolutely no idea who this was! I set up the MAC filter and set it to only allow listed computers access - never saw that Toshiba again. I have a Linksys router and it is located under Wireless>Wireless MAC filter.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

GD, I think he/she wants to keep track on the activities on his LAN, not the ones trying to get on it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Air Snare
http://home.comcast.net/~jay.deboer/airsnare/


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> GD, I think he/she wants to keep track on the activities on his LAN, not the ones trying to get on it.


I realize that but, unless he/she knows who they are - nothing was said about that, why go through the bother of wondering what they are doing.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's my thinking too


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Pierscoe1 said:


> How can I find out who is using my wireless network, and what they're doing??


If you are using a router, you can get all kinds of info using WallWatcher. It is free - shows each pc using network and what they are looking at.

http://www.wallwatcher.com/


----------

